# Some Great Colors



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I went to Boulder recently and captured some color representing the season change. I am nowhere near as talented as you guys when it comes to this stuff so please forgive any simple technical boo-boos. Any editing that enhances them is appreciated.

Thanks

1. From the Lost Gulch Overlook above Boulder
2. Chautauqua Park Trees
3. More Chautauqua Park Trees
4. Chautauqua Park Flowers


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*More from Boulder*

Few more...

1. Indian Corn
2. Pumpkins at a working pumpkin farm
3. More pumpkins
4. Chautauqua Park Trees
5. More Chautauqua Park Trees


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Definitely some great fall colors there. I am jealous -- it would be a great field trip, although I hear some of that strange white stuff has already started falling from the ground up there.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

What are you waiting for? Flights are less than $200 apiece roundtrip! Still looking to understand better how to keep shots like these from washing out. As nice as the colors are, I don't know how to get better definition of the lines and angles.



Charles Helm said:


> Definitely some great fall colors there. I am jealous -- it would be a great field trip, although I hear some of that strange white stuff has already started falling from the ground up there.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Too many foster dogs at the house to take off unless I leave my wife here -- bad idea!

It can be hard to get the proper exposure in a mix of bright light and shadow. With digitals, it is sometimes easier to underexpose a bit and correct with software post-processing.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shots...and yep, darker can be lightened up some...too bright.. can't be fixed as easily. rich


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*A little adjustment*

I saturated these a bit Jan and played with the clarification/contrast.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Chick...Wowwwweeee... Good work....Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work. That corn looks good enough to pop !


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

What a lucky gal! I've dreamed of visiting a place that has that type of fall!! And I think you did a FINE job of capturing those beautiful colors!!


----------

